# Temp Sensing



## Rob Fisher (24/6/15)

We have had a few requests for sub forum on Temp Sensing... your request is our command!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/6/15)

Thanks Rob


----------



## Renesh (24/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> We have had a few requests for sub forum on Temp Sensing... your request is our command!
> 
> View attachment 29971


Thank you, this should be awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Thank you, this should be awesome



And it's all your fault @Renesh!


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> We have had a few requests for sub forum on Temp Sensing... your request is our command!
> 
> View attachment 29971


That would be great @ RobFisher as I got my EVIC VT kit on Saturday morning so was so excited to use it immediately I juiced up and started vaping.
I did let it stand for about 30 mins after the coil was primed but now with being so excited I went in balls deep and started firing the nickel coil at 60w on 580F didn't know yet how to change it to degrees. I used Melindas Nilla Custurd 6mg and the vape was well warm. I carried on vaping like that until the afternoon until it needed be rejuiced. After that I started using my Atlantis V2 on the istick 50w the rest of the night.
The following morning the rejuiced the evic with the same juice but noticed when I fired the ohms were showing 0.00 then it would show 0.24 then I was getting vapor for only a second then nothing. This went on for about 5 mins AND then BURNT COIL 
Just great! Very peeved off I tried Ni coil and after chatting to Clint from Vapeowave I have the NI coil vaping sweetly now. I have it on 40 watts at 285 C.

My point here is having more knowledge regarding temp sensing and the specific coils you use would have helped me tremendously on Saturday when I got my new purchase. Came very close to smashing that eVic


----------



## deepest (24/6/15)

Thank you guys


----------



## JW Flynn (24/6/15)

Hi there, if you have not managed to change it to degrees Celsius , simply slide your temperature to the right to where it get's to the maximum Fahrenheit temperature, leave the button and then go right again, you will note that it then start @ 200 degrees Celsius..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (24/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And it's all your fault @Renesh!


@Rob Fisher Guilty as charged...but for a good cause..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, if you have not managed to change it to degrees Celsius , simply slide your temperature to the right to where it get's to the maximum Fahrenheit temperature, leave the button and then go right again, you will note that it then start @ 200 degrees Celsius..


Thanks @JWFlynn I managed to figure that one out on Sunday


----------



## JW Flynn (24/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @JWFlynn I managed to figure that one out on Sunday


hehe cool one, I also sat with it for a while and by accident stumbled upon the solution.. hehe

The Ehpro spd a5was also interesting, struggled for a long time to get temperature control disabled on it, found it works like the dna 40 (apparently) where you have to lock it, go up to max temperature, then once more go one bit further to actually turn it off, hehe

fun stuff these mods... mechs are as simple as (1)insert battery(2) push button..... (3)blow clouds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pimcowboy (24/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> That would be great @ RobFisher as I got my EVIC VT kit on Saturday morning so was so excited to use it immediately I juiced up and started vaping.
> I did let it stand for about 30 mins after the coil was primed but now with being so excited I went in balls deep and started firing the nickel coil at 60w on 580F didn't know yet how to change it to degrees. I used Melindas Nilla Custurd 6mg and the vape was well warm. I carried on vaping like that until the afternoon until it needed be rejuiced. After that I started using my Atlantis V2 on the istick 50w the rest of the night.
> The following morning the rejuiced the evic with the same juice but noticed when I fired the ohms were showing 0.00 then it would show 0.24 then I was getting vapor for only a second then nothing. This went on for about 5 mins AND then BURNT COIL
> Just great! Very peeved off I tried Ni coil and after chatting to Clint from Vapeowave I have the NI coil vaping sweetly now. I have it on 40 watts at 285 C.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/6/15)

Thanks @pimcowboy I will pm you when I try the NI coils again. So far loving the Ti coil


----------



## AndreFerreira (24/6/15)

Correct me if im wrong but wont coils last a lot longer on temp sensing due to no dry hits.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (24/6/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Correct me if im wrong but wont coils last a lot longer on temp sensing due to no dry hits.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L2 using Tapatalk


 @AndreFerreira in theory yes... but they still build up gunk and residue pretty quick... personally, I change coils once a week, but its not because of any other reason except that I like building coils...


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

This is very cool - or is it just the right temperature?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

free3dom said:


> This is very cool - or is it just the right temperature?


It is fluctuating to be just perfect  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (24/6/15)

Where's the temp sensing REO? I'm only gonna pay attention if it's a REO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (24/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> Where's the temp sensing REO? I'm only gonna pay attention if it's a REO


Go get yourself a temp sensing squonking vapourflask from vapeclub then... its the closest you will get at the moment.


----------



## AndreFerreira (25/6/15)

Renesh said:


> @AndreFerreira in theory yes... but they still build up gunk and residue pretty quick... personally, I change coils once a week, but its not because of any other reason except that I like building coils...


Once I starting building coils with Ni I will do that too but I'm using the OCC Ni Coils on my Subtank for now, just wondering how often I should change them. after this pack of coils are finished I will start building, will practise in the meantime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (30/6/15)

I'm not in to temp sensing yet, but this has to be of value to someone here.
http://www.steam-engine.org/tcr.asp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot (30/6/15)

Waiting for my girlfriend to give up the chuthulu so I can do a nickle build. Very amped to see what temp sense has to offer me.


----------

